# anyone knwo what kind of coat this is



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

hey just want to know who makes this coat, and if anyone knwos where i could buy it.. That’s right this is an “ollie zone” Jeremiah says if your park doesn’t have one they better get one. | Resort Report: Coronet Peak NZ | Transworld Snowboarding.com


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

That looks like it's a Burton product so check 4 Square's product line as well (they like the stripes, lol). I'm taking a wild guess at it so.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

yeah tahts what i was thinking too but i couldnt find it. may be a last years model. is what im thinking.. the guy who is wearing it is jeremiah favara.. if that helps anyone


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

thats lookin like the holden stripe jacket.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I also believe it is a Holden Striper Jacket.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

i was checking their website and i couldnt find anything with those colours. the design looks close but im nto sure thats it.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Picky picky.


----------

